# Ref; Meat Bingo!



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 20, 2018)

Facebook tossed this up at me and I thought I'd share. 

I also decided to go over the board and in some way or another I've had every meat on it.

The only one that wasn't in some way consumed with out heavy prep was Lobster. I've only had lobster in the form of like deep fried lobster sticks etc...

Not sure if this is good or bad, also this might go under jokes. I mean it's a legitimate bingo board and be interesting to see how many of us have tried a mind boggling amount of protein sources?


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Sep 21, 2018)

Bingo! What's my prize?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Bingo! What's my prize?


Lol! I don't know..thought some one else was providing the prizes! I'm just here for brisket! ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 21, 2018)

It's easier to list the ones I haven't had:
Gator.

I guess I'm a carnivore. :confused::rolleyes:


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> It's easier to list the ones I haven't had:
> Gator.
> 
> I guess I'm a carnivore. :confused::rolleyes:


Oughta try it some time then. It's super mild and soft. Actually surprised you haven't, I always some how thought you been around Cajun country for some reason SonnyE :)


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Oughta try it some time then. It's super mild and soft. Actually surprised you haven't, I always some how thought you been around Cajun country for some reason SonnyE :)



Not really. Been to Florida for a day, went on an alligator tour in a tourist air boat.
But the deep South is on my bucket list.
Mom and Dad in Law live in Tennessee. And an Arkansas State Trooper let us go for a bad clearance light when we drove the RV to Mom and Dads. :confused: Arkansas letting somebody go after they've lit you up is rare as hens teeth, I understand. o_O
Being polite counts, I guess. ;)
And two of my cousins spent their lives in Mississippi.
And ancestors fought and died in the Alamo on Mom's side of the Family.
But I'm a Native Californian. From before it became crap hole.
But as a hunter, fisherman, and outdoors enthusiast, there isn't much I haven't tried. ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Not really. Been to Florida for a day, went on an alligator tour in a tourist air boat.
> But the deep South is on my bucket list.
> Mom and Dad in Law live in Tennessee. And an Arkansas State Trooper let us go for a bad clearance light when we drove the RV to Mom and Dads. :confused: Arkansas letting somebody go after they've lit you up is rare as hens teeth, I understand. o_O
> Being polite counts, I guess. ;)
> ...


Ahh well...no idea why I thought you had Cajun roots and lived there for some reason! Weird how we get notions in our heads huh?

I tried alot of weird things because I knew people who ate it, or was just willing to do it. What is funny is I bet how many guys here would eat gator, but won't try some good liver pate.. LOL


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Ahh well...no idea why I thought you had Cajun roots and lived there for some reason! Weird how we get notions in our heads huh?
> 
> I tried alot of weird things because I knew people who ate it, or was just willing to do it. What is funny is I bet how many guys here would eat gator, but won't try some good liver pate.. LOL



I actually like some Liver Pate. But I don't go out and buy it. I've just never had or taken an opportunity to eat any Gator.
But my Dad would bring home some weird stuff from a Chef friend where he worked downtown during the 1950's. Gourmet stuff, Candied Grasshoppers, Chocolate Covered Bees, Dad seeing how far us kids would go eating strange stuff.
But he'd get some smoked fish on the Santa Monica Pier and I'd chow down on that stuff. Loved it.
I've even eaten Escargot, and liked it. But the cute waitress had to have somebody else serve it. Too much for her... LOL!

There is two things I refuse to eat though. Hate Rutabagas, and Lima Beans. But if there are more Ham than beans in Lima Beans I'll eat them. Otherwise, I'll eat or try anything, once.
Just never had the chance at Gator..... yet.
But I'm pretty Earthy.
:)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I actually like some Liver Pate. But I don't go out and buy it. I've just never had or taken an opportunity to eat any Gator.
> But my Dad would bring home some weird stuff from a Chef friend where he worked downtown during the 1950's. Gourmet stuff, Candied Grasshoppers, Chocolate Covered Bees, Dad seeing how far us kids would go eating strange stuff.
> But he'd get some smoked fish on the Santa Monica Pier and I'd chow down on that stuff. Loved it.
> I've even eaten Escargot, and liked it. But the cute waitress had to have somebody else serve it. Too much for her... LOL!
> ...


I can understand the Lima beans..but Rutabagas!? I love some Rutabagas! I like them mashed with cream, parsley, butter..salt..garlic..mmm!


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I can understand the Lima beans..but Rutabagas!? I love some Rutabagas! I like them mashed with cream, parsley, butter..salt..garlic..mmm!



Maybe I just never found the right disguise for them... LOL!
Mom and Dad like them.

Lima beans have a texture like eating diarrhea. They just turn to.. um, yeah that stuff... in my mouth. Yuk! :po_O


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Maybe I just never found the right disguise for them... LOL!
> Mom and Dad like them.
> 
> Lima beans have a texture like eating diarrhea. They just turn to.. um, yeah that stuff... in my mouth. Yuk! :po_O


For real, try boiled and mash Rutabagha...also called Neeps. :)


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> For real, try boiled and mash Rutabagha...also called Neeps. :)



I have to disguise the bitter taste. (No small task with a rutabooger...)

OK, Tom, I've gotta drop out.
Tomorrow is another day.
I'd sleep in, but I have to raise the Sun....


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 21, 2018)

BINGO!
All spaces covered with more to go.
Moose, Caribou, abalone, cuttlefish, sea urchin, snails and other insects....


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Lima beans have a texture like eating diarrhea. They just turn to.. um, yeah that stuff... in my mouth. Yuk! :po_O


:eek:  I don't wanna know how you know the texture of diarrhea.:p


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 21, 2018)

I love any and all Liver.
Pate? Pass the crackers!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 21, 2018)

I have almost if not all.  Cannot recall if snake, rabbit and goat.  All others covered...some as an addiction!

Like Chili...many others at wild game cooks I have attended.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm with SonnyE on this easier to list what I haven't eaten.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 21, 2018)

By jobe!!!… I do believe I have a blackout!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

Glad you guys enjoyed this find :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok so I've had 15 out of the 24 listed, unless you count tuna fish in a can, and quail eggs then it's up to 17.

Chris


----------

